
Jacob Appelbaum: What Has This Man Done? - the_mitsuhiko
http://www.zeit.de/kultur/2016-08/jacob-appelbaum-rape-sexual-abuse-allegations/komplettansicht
======
mvdwoord
I found the posts from Suzie Dawson (@Suzi3D) to be quite interesting. Long
but worth the read.

[https://contraspin.co.nz/the-weaponising-of-social-
pt1-the-c...](https://contraspin.co.nz/the-weaponising-of-social-pt1-the-
crucifixion-of-ioerror/)

[https://contraspin.co.nz/the-weaponising-of-social-
pt-2-stom...](https://contraspin.co.nz/the-weaponising-of-social-
pt-2-stomping-on-ioerrors-grave/)

and

[https://contraspin.co.nz/the-weaponising-of-social-
part-3-th...](https://contraspin.co.nz/the-weaponising-of-social-part-3-the-
resurrection-of-ioerror/)

------
brl
Two people published open letters resigning from their involvement in Tor
yesterday:

[https://www.oneeyedman.net/?p=2581](https://www.oneeyedman.net/?p=2581)

[https://shiromarieke.github.io/tor](https://shiromarieke.github.io/tor)

------
PeCaN
Can we get this unflagged? Seems like a decent piece of investigative
journalism IMO.

------
berkeleynerd
Why is this flagged? Is there a simple way to figure this out?

~~~
itake
because this is drama

~~~
syshum
I dont remember any of the posts Attacking Appelbaum being flagged...

------
qwertyuiop924
I don't know if Jacob assulted anybody. He might have. He seems like a jerk,
but that's not really enough to punish someone.

Also, the article use the word "hacker" wrong.

/nitpick

~~~
mcguire
" _Also, the article use the word "hacker" wrong._"

How so? They aren't breaking into things (except each other's underoos).

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Heh. Sorry. I think I misread the article.

------
kiproping
I think people should realize that different people approach things
differently nowadays. Careful who you hang out with.

------
sp332
Wow this author really hates anarchists.

------
guard-of-terra
Is there a criminal prosecution going?

If there is not, why are we calling person a criminal?

~~~
0xFFC
This is my question too. Maybe it is because I do not track news closely.
Bunch of people claimed have been harassed by Jacob, okay? Was there any
evidences? Was there any trail?

~~~
sdoering
As the news piece explicitly states, there is no an was never a formal
investigation as no one ever filed one with law enforcement. Even Mr.
Applebaum didn't file a suit against the alleged calumny.

So we have no way of knowing anything. It is just a question of whom to
believe (if one wants to believe any side in this play). Some people accuse
him, some people defend him. He defends himself. No one can prove anything.

My learning is the same as of some unnamed people in the article. In Germany
one should never (esp. after our latest reforms on sexual laws) have sex
without written and videotaped consent of the other party, esp. if they do not
know the party. And every single consented practice would have to be signed
off also.

That nowadays someones reputation can be destroyed with such an ease, I am
appalled.

~~~
hwh
As you say yourself, there is no formal investigation. So there is no point to
the "learning" you are suggesting. Indeed, we have had recent reforms. And if
you oppose them, please do not hide it behind snide remarks. Those reforms, in
essence, were as follows: Before the reforms, punishable sexual misconduct was
given only in the case the victim opposed it actively. Actively meaning not
words, but actual corporal, physical defense actions. What is new after the
reforms, is that the victim now has to utter a recognizable will to not suffer
the actions.

As we are talking about penal laws, it is still needed to establish proof of
this recognizable will.

About reputation: penal laws do not have to do with that. Again, as you state,
this can be seen in this case where there is no formal investigation.

~~~
sdoering
Sorry, but as far as I can tell you are not fully correct.

A clearly stated "No" did already suffice before these "reforms".

Also, I read a lot of articles by people way more versed in these topics then
me who did really not agree with the way the new version of the law turned
out. Even former judges who are afraid of the things to come under these new
laws.

Maybe I am wrong, but I do strongly believe in innocent until _proven_
otherwise. At least for me this law feels more like another step in the
direction of _guilty until proven innocent_.

[Edit formatting]

------
asr1
The keypoint here is, that opsec is all about character. Doing sexpartys on
MDMA with random strangers does not fit together with being the superman
hacker. I would be interested to know who does the real work at the
torproject.

~~~
adrusi
Are you saying that his partying put the security of the Tor project at risk?
For what reason?

~~~
asr1
I mean character assassination tactics did not get invented yesterday. A
lifestyle like this puts the credibility of any organisation at risk. I wonder
why we even need to discuss about this. In no other field would behavior like
this be considered acceptable.

~~~
fixermark
A quick scan of history would inform you that what is not acceptable in most
fields is talking about sex parties publicly. The existence of crazy parties
in various industry and entertainment fields throughout history is very well-
documented.

~~~
selimthegrim
The one exception that proves this rule that comes to mind is Jack Parsons of
Caltech.

